

Asus Zenbook Prime UX32VD Review - Best thin&light laptop for IT - Drughi
http://ultrabooksreview.com/reviews/asus-ultrabooks-zenbook-prime-ux31a-and-ux32a-ultrabooks-review/

======
api
Glad to see that if Apple locks down OSX and I'm forced to go back to Linux,
there will be machines that basically copy Apple's aesthetic to run Linux on
that don't look like ass.

